# Hatching after 75 days!



## socialworker81 (Apr 6, 2012)

Finally! After 75 days, the first baby is trying to leave the egg! I shined a small light inside the incubator to see how the little guy was progressing, and scared him back in the shell a little. I am just so anxious to see him. Pictures soon. Thanks to everyone who gave me the tips on misting the eggs


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 6, 2012)

***Just to refresh everyone's memories, these are Russian eggs***

Congrats! Little Russian babies are the cutest!


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 6, 2012)

Congrats.. Hope to see some pics soon...


----------



## socialworker81 (Apr 6, 2012)

Yes, sorry forgot to add that  Russian babies!


----------



## Tom (Apr 6, 2012)

That is fantastic! Congrats! Can't wait for pics.


----------



## Jacob (Apr 6, 2012)

Congrats, awesome russian babies!


----------



## JoeImhof (Apr 6, 2012)

Jacob said:


> Congrats, awesome russian babies!



Great news! My Russian egg is at 40 days, and I cant stand the suspense!

Cant wait to see your baby pics. How many eggs do you have?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 6, 2012)

Congrats, looking forward to pictures!


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 6, 2012)

emysemys said:


> ***Just to refresh everyone's memories, these are Russian eggs***
> 
> Congrats! Little Russian babies are the cutest!



Thanks emmy .... .I was wondering ! .... and CONGRADS to the new parents. 75 days is amazing!!!! I'm not used to those numbers!

JD~


----------



## socialworker81 (Apr 6, 2012)

I have two more waiting to hatch any day now and four more in the near future...

And I can't stand the suspense waiting for the eggs to hatch after one day. 75 feels like forever!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Apr 6, 2012)

75 days??? - I just had a Brazilian redfoot crack the shell..... from 9/12/11 - how many days is that?


----------



## socialworker81 (Apr 6, 2012)

So glad I have Russians! I am too impatient to wait that long! Lol.


----------



## socialworker81 (Apr 7, 2012)

The little Russian finished hatching overnight. The middle of his shell is a little dented. Hopefully this will go away when he gets a little stronger and starts eating. He is pretty active already!


----------



## DriveWRX (Apr 7, 2012)

Awesome and congrats! 
So cute!

The dent will go away in a few days.


----------



## JoeImhof (Apr 7, 2012)

Great, so cute! Congrats!

Guess you have more than one female, how many did each female lay in your clutches?

Congrats again!


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Apr 7, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Tom (Apr 7, 2012)

Congrats! I have tortoise envy again. What do you plan to do with the babies?


----------



## socialworker81 (Apr 7, 2012)

Tom said:


> Congrats! I have tortoise envy again. What do you plan to do with the babies?



I am going to have to sell them, or give them away to appropriate owners. I wish I could keep them all, but I just don't have the space for that!



JoeImhof said:


> Great, so cute! Congrats!
> 
> Guess you have more than one female, how many did each female lay in your clutches?
> 
> Congrats again!


 Actually I only have one female and one male that are breeding. I found three more eggs today when I was cleaning their cage. My poor little girl must be exhausted. I think it is time to separate the two of them  She has laid three eggs each time...


----------



## CLMoss (Apr 7, 2012)

Wow, how cool! Cingrats!


----------



## Floof (Apr 8, 2012)

CUUUUUUUUUUTE!!!! I can't WAIT to get Russian hatchlings of my own. They're just so stinkin' adorable at that size! Do you mind my asking, how large your female was when she started laying?


----------



## socialworker81 (Apr 8, 2012)

Floof said:


> CUUUUUUUUUUTE!!!! I can't WAIT to get Russian hatchlings of my own. They're just so stinkin' adorable at that size! Do you mind my asking, how large your female was when she started laying?



She is about 7 inches now. She started laying eggs about a year ago. I don't think she has grown much since then.


----------



## Tom (Apr 8, 2012)

Please continue to post pics. Even though Russians are a fairly "common" species, we don't often get to see the brand new hatchlings. Well, no often enough for me anyway... 

I want to know how the other eggs come along too!


----------



## socialworker81 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tom said:


> Please continue to post pics. Even though Russians are a fairly "common" species, we don't often get to see the brand new hatchlings. Well, no often enough for me anyway...
> 
> I want to know how the other eggs come along too!



Will do, I love taking pictures of my tortoises  Actually there is another egg hatching right now. I took a short video with my phone, am I able to upload video on here?


----------



## Tom (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes video is possible, but you need a third party site. I use tinyic.com since it is free, and they don't make you give any info or have an account. Really easy.




socialworker81 said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > Please continue to post pics. Even though Russians are a fairly "common" species, we don't often get to see the brand new hatchlings. Well, no often enough for me anyway...
> ...


----------



## Floof (Apr 8, 2012)

socialworker81 said:


> She is about 7 inches now. She started laying eggs about a year ago. I don't think she has grown much since then.



Very cool! Hmm, maybe I'll be seeing eggs from my girls sooner than I've been thinking? It seems like when someone mentions what size their laying female is, it's something like 7.5" or larger. My girls are only around 6-6.5" SCL yet, so I've been thinking I have awhile yet to go. 

Anyway, I wholeheartedly agree with Tom. We do not see NEARLY enough Russian hatchlings here. I think it's safe to say pretty much everyone here would looove to see pics of your hatchlings!!

Oh, and I think I forgot to say in my last post, but CONGRATS!!!! on the healthy hatchlings!!!


----------



## socialworker81 (Apr 8, 2012)

I was having trouble with the site. I am downloading on youtube now. Still have 30 minutes left, but here is the link. 
http://youtu.be/lhz6Mz5HHM0




Floof said:


> socialworker81 said:
> 
> 
> > She is about 7 inches now. She started laying eggs about a year ago. I don't think she has grown much since then.
> ...


 I think those girls and boys just start when they are ready. She was pretty small when I got her and grew pretty fast. Babies followed soon after  I have only have her for about 3 and a half years... She was from a pet store though. so I am not sure how old she is.


----------



## parrotlady (Apr 8, 2012)

socialworker81 said:


> I was having trouble with the site. I am downloading on youtube now. Still have 30 minutes left, but here is the link.
> http://youtu.be/lhz6Mz5HHM0
> 
> 
> ...





Congrats, on the hatching. One of my goldens just laid 3 eggs tonight! Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## socialworker81 (Apr 9, 2012)

I am getting a little concerned about the second hatchling. As this will only be #4 that I have ever successfully hatched.
He started about 12 hours ago. When I got up this morning, I could barley see his head. I can see he is breathing, I think anyway, as I can see movement up and down. I'm concerned as he has barley progressed and the "goo" from inside the egg is still protruding out. I won't be back home for another 8 hours


----------



## Tom (Apr 9, 2012)

I've never hatched Russians, but sometimes leopards and sulcatas will just sit in their egg for two or three days after pipping themselves an air hole. Don't worry. The best advice I got was to leave them alone. If they are still in their egg and able to breathe then they are fine. The only thing I will sometimes do is add just a little moisture to the substrate to make sure things are humid and damp enough. In your egg cups, I would guesstimate about one teaspoon over on one side away from the egg, would be plenty. This is not necessary if you think things are already damp enough. Often they sit in there absorbing their yolk sac and just preparing for the heavy duty work that lies ahead.


----------



## socialworker81 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks! That is what I was hoping, the other ones came so fast. Those little guys do have a lot of work to do. It must be tiring  I did put a very small amount of water in the cup today. Thanks for the advice! Btw, thanks so much to everyone here. So glad I finally found tortoise lovers like me, lol


----------



## LittleTurtles (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh, congrats!!!! I have been wanting a tortoise (Russian or Redfoot) since I first rescued my EBT, so cute to see baby photos of them... don't stop posting pictures!!!!!


----------



## socialworker81 (Apr 9, 2012)

This is the second egg for at least the past 16 hours or so. I noticed he puts his head back in the egg a few times, but he is still breathing. He hasn't broken through any further since about 7:00 est. 








socialworker81 said:


> This is the second egg for at least the past 16 hours or so. I noticed he puts his head back in the egg a few times, but he is still breathing. He hasn't broken through any further since about 7:00 est.



7:00 AM I meant


----------



## SailingMystic (Apr 9, 2012)

socialworker81 said:


> Finally! After 75 days, the first baby is trying to leave the egg! I shined a small light inside the incubator to see how the little guy was progressing, and scared him back in the shell a little. I am just so anxious to see him. Pictures soon. Thanks to everyone who gave me the tips on misting the eggs



Congrats on your little miracles!! Keep sharing !! !!


----------



## Tom (Apr 9, 2012)

He's just not ready to face the world yet. Somedays, I know the feeling.


----------



## socialworker81 (Apr 10, 2012)

The little guy finally decided to greet the world while I was at work today! And the last egg from that clutch is starting to break through! Pictures soon, the difference in shell color is so striking, considering they were all laid at the same time.


----------



## Momof4 (Apr 10, 2012)

How exciting! He's so adorable!! I can't wait to see all three together.


----------



## socialworker81 (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Floof (Apr 10, 2012)

Congratulations!!!! I LOVE how light the shell is on the top one!


----------



## Tom (Apr 10, 2012)

Simply gorgeous.


----------



## terryo (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow!! I am in love with that little dark one. Congrats! How exciting.


----------



## LittleTurtles (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow, thats a huge difference in coloring! can't wait to see how the third one comes out!!!


----------



## socialworker81 (Apr 10, 2012)

I have two males, one dark, one light. My husband thinks my female was "visiting the neighbor" lol


----------



## JoeImhof (Apr 11, 2012)

So, how many clutches have you had recently? And what was average time between clutches? 

Your female sounds so prolific! The eggs I have in incubator now are first ones we've had since the other time she laid in Sept 2010. Sounds like you are getting 3+ clutches a year? Whats your secret / lol


----------



## socialworker81 (Apr 11, 2012)

JoeImhof said:


> So, how many clutches have you had recently? And what was average time between clutches?
> 
> Your female sounds so prolific! The eggs I have in incubator now are first ones we've had since the other time she laid in Sept 2010. Sounds like you are getting 3+ clutches a year? Whats your secret / lol



There are about 4 weeks between each. She hasn't laid any in awhile. I wish I had a secret  I was in fact thinking of separating them, because I think she is doing too much hard work. I am VERY new to breeding and kind of came upon it by accident when they started mating.
That being said, she eats like a pig, and looks at me with the little tortoise eyes, always begging for food, like I haven't fed her in days! And she seems in good health otherwise. I have never had any trouble with her... I don't want to stop a good thing.


----------



## socialworker81 (Apr 12, 2012)

# 3 from the clutch decided to grace us with his (or her) presence this morning!


----------



## Tom (Apr 12, 2012)

What a fantastic trio. I love them all.

I don't know if you know this, but getting babies out of Russians is really pretty hit or miss. Some people just have success while others in seemingly similar situations just can't make it work. So what ever you are doing, it's working! They are just not the easiest tortoise to breed.


----------



## socialworker81 (Apr 12, 2012)

Tom said:


> What a fantastic trio. I love them all.
> 
> I don't know if you know this, but getting babies out of Russians is really pretty hit or miss. Some people just have success while others in seemingly similar situations just can't make it work. So what ever you are doing, it's working! They are just not the easiest tortoise to breed.



I guess I learned something new today! Maybe they are in love  Is that why there are so many wild caught Russians in the pet stores? My husband won't let me go into pet stores alone. Every time I see one, I want to bring it home. They look so sad, and some have such damaged shells


----------



## Tom (Apr 12, 2012)

Wild caught and farm raised in the country of origin. They often have a weathered look to their shells when they are imported. I don't think there is anyone on this forum that wouldn't love to see more captive bred Russians and fewer wild caught ones. So your accomplishment there is a triumph of sorts. Keep it going. Every baby you produce is one less that will be imported.


----------

